# Fray Results - Saturday



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

2014 Final Team Standings

1....Kansas City.........14-0
2....Santa Cruz..........13-1
3....South Bay...........12-2
4....St Louis.............11-3
5....Florida..............10-4
6....East Bay.............9-5
7....Ferndale.............8-6
8....Indiana/Illinois.......7-7
9....Sacramento..........6-8
10...East Coast Frady Cats..6-8
11...Inland Empire........6-8
12...Southern Humboldt..2-12
13...Free Agents..........2-12
14...Arcata................1-13
15...Nevada...............0-14


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats KC and all the teams, players, supporters, sponsors and promoters.
without being a roundy/turn a corner racer, I can respect the skill and patience required to be competitive.
I think everyone that attends is a winner for going for it!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*fray*

ill be there next year see u then


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there goes the neighborhood


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You better cut back on the sliders honda. Put all that $$$ in a mayo jar.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> ill be there next year see u then


dld!!


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

A picture of the results:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

honda27 said:


> ill be there next year see u then


Can't say enough about this event......You'll definitely have a ton of fun.

Phillis and Machado run a world class event and everyone is satisfied when it's over. If you haven't gotten enough racing after those four days, there's something wrong with you.

If you can get up there, it's well worth the trip.

smalltime, AKA
Tim Leppert
K.C. fray team


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

As a first timer at the Fray it sure was a whole lotta fun, and learned a lot. Thanks for the tips while we were tech-in the cars Tim. I wish I had more time to talk to more people. If anyone has a chance to go, do it you won't regret it.
Greg W
East Coast, Frady Cats


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Greg W said:


> As a first timer at the Fray it sure was a whole lotta fun, and learned a lot. Thanks for the tips while we were tech-in the cars Tim. I wish I had more time to talk to more people. If anyone has a chance to go, do it you won't regret it.
> Greg W
> East Coast, Frady Cats


I just talked with your partner in crime last night.

It was great seeing you all make the trip out west, (pretty nice, ain't it?)

And just so you know, you all were voted best teams shirts.....by far!


----------

